# Getting started. Which is better SUV or sedan?



## Takoateli (May 2, 2018)

I understand that the SUV can get a higher rate, but what if a rider requests a sedan? Can the SUV take that fare at the sedan rate?

Which vehicle will get more requests, SUVs or sedans? I'm thinking about either a used Lexus sedan or a Mitsubishi Outlander. I'd like your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Takoateli said:


> I understand that the SUV can get a higher rate, but what if a rider requests a sedan? Can the SUV take that fare at the sedan rate?
> 
> Which vehicle will get more requests, SUVs or sedans? I'm thinking about either a used Lexus sedan or a Mitsubishi Outlander. I'd like your opinion. Thanks!


Congrats on getting started! The most important part of choosing a vehicle is getting something you feel comfortable driving. Its not just your life in the car, so think safety first. The newer the vehicle the better the safety features...plus more tips 

Thing about Uber is you work when you want as much as you want. Want a new Lexus SUV..just work the gig a few extra hours a week!


----------



## Takoateli (May 2, 2018)

Thanks emdeplam. I'd rather drive the sedan but I'm comfortable driving anything. A friend who is driving Uber Black says that a sedan is better and in NYC you can make good money. I'm in NJ but very close to NYC.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

In NJ, there is no select or SUV classes, just X and XL. A LS600h and has the same rate as a Fiesta. An Escalade has the same rate as an Outlander.


----------



## Takoateli (May 2, 2018)

njn said:


> In NJ, there is no select or SUV classes, just X and XL. A LS600h and has the same rate as a Fiesta. An Escalade has the same rate as an Outlander.


Thank you very much! A friend who drives Uber Black told me that NYC (a short ride for me) is the place to make money. He also said you can't just start out with Uber and drive Uber Black, that you have to earn credits. I haven't been able to find info about that from Uber but I have read that the NYC market is very controlled. I'm going to go to one of the Uber locations in NYC today to find out more info.

Right now I'm leaning towards an Acura MDX since it can do X, XL and Black, or the Nissan Armada since it can do X, XL, Black and SUV. I'd like to know if you have any thoughts.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

damn you only need 2006 for all platform.

Just get a 2008 Nissan Armada or Toyota Sequoia, infiniti JX, GMC Yukon, Chevrolet Tahoe are both cheap 2008 cars you can get.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Read up in the NYC thread: https://uberpeople.net/forums/NewYorkCity/

Most will say TLC is not worth it anymore. The city keeps adding fees. Currently, it is a few thousand dollars just to get started. $6000/yr commercial insurance required. They just presented a bill that didn't pass to charge an extra $2000/ year for a license. TLC drivers are targeted for traffic violations by police and TLC agents. TLC might have 5 year or newer car requirement.

There is probably money to be made if you do your taxes and manage your expenses properly.


----------



## Takoateli (May 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

are tlc fees tax deductible?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Takoateli said:


> I understand that the SUV can get a higher rate, but what if a rider requests a sedan? Can the SUV take that fare at the sedan rate?
> 
> Which vehicle will get more requests, SUVs or sedans? I'm thinking about either a used Lexus sedan or a Mitsubishi Outlander. I'd like your opinion. Thanks!


The best starter car is any car you already own.

Sedans have (should have) lower operating costs, bigger cars can take the XL fares, which are higher dollar on the mile.

And yes an XL car can take X fares.

The worst car you can get is a new car.

Ideally to start you would use the car you currently own now and... find a new a job before your car dies.

NYC is the tightest regulated market for For-hire in the nation and one of the most regulated in the world.


----------

